# AgentYes selective scammer



## latinherc

Its been 7 months and still no gear and no refund. Ordered a few GH kits. AgentYes said she/he ran out. After more than dozen attempts to get a refund or any gear that would equal the same amount but played along and asked for a list. After waiting for weeks after that. Still nothing just a bunch of messages from the boards from other people who tried to get kits from AgentYes and got nothing. After I noticed he/she re-uped I asked again to send me the kits. Still nothing and no refund. He’s just trying to keep me off the boards. AgentYes why cant you just send me my gear or give me a refund??


----------



## losieloos

Welcome to UGB.


----------



## DarksideSix

because he took that money and bought a new pair of shoes for his ol lady and an ipod.  You got scammed dude, simple as that.  I know it sucks but just move on.


----------



## gymrat827

sorry but hes right above.../\/\/\/\/\

happens to the best of us bud


----------



## JackC4

It's the truth, I'm trying to accept that it happened to me and I'm beat.

Keep your head up and carry on


----------



## 69nites

Maybe do better research on your source next time.


----------



## regular

I'm not surprised. This is a quote from a conversation I had with one of agentyes' reps, tommyguns. He is a moderator and a shill on a few forums. 



			
				tommyguns said:
			
		

> I'd like to explain how these boards work for those of you who obviously don't know. vbulletin is a tool used by administrator/owners to sell advertising space to "sponsors", providing them with a captive market. That's it fellas, no mystery. These boards exist solely for the use to sell products and there are many tools that are available to facilitate that. One of the ad tools available is admin approved mass PM's, they cost a couple hundred bucks and they target every member who can PM, not just the 3-4 in this little hate group in this thread. If I was a "schill" (seems to be the buzzword here) I would go this route instead. You guys who  think this is a campy place that exists because someone cares about our health and comradere, are mistaken. I see AP product banner flashes on this board all the time. Wake up, they are buying ad space here too, this board is no different than IM or any other. Have any of you seen admin. weigh in on this little chat we have been having? Of course not. There probably a little less than thrilled you are bashing their paying customers. Are they "shills" too?


----------



## regular

JackC4 said:


> It's the truth, I'm trying to accept that it happened to me and I'm beat.
> 
> Keep your head up and carry on



Who scammed you?


----------



## bronco

regular said:


> I'm not surprised. This is a quote from a conversation I had with one of agentyes' reps, tommyguns. He is a moderator and a shill on a few forums.



He is also a VIP on tid  correct? Why anybody would pay the price for agent yes gear is beyond me, shit is crazy expensive


----------



## 69nites

bronco said:


> He is also a VIP on tid  correct? Why anybody would pay the price for agent yes gear is beyond me, shit is crazy expensive


Yeah he is. 

He and I have very differing views on forums. He popped up on IJ to pimp GDL for free gear.


----------



## regular

bronco said:


> He is also a VIP on tid  correct? Why anybody would pay the price for agent yes gear is beyond me, shit is crazy expensive





69nites said:


> Yeah he is.
> 
> He and I have very differing views on forums. He popped up on IJ to pimp GDL for free gear.



I'm almost positive that's a different guy. They just have a similar name.


----------



## 69nites

regular said:


> I'm almost positive that's a different guy. They just have a similar name.


Really? Tommyguns and tommyguns2 are different. I wouldn't want a screen name that similar to someone else on the boards.


----------



## regular

69nites said:


> Really? Tommyguns and tommyguns2 are different. I wouldn't want a screen name that similar to someone else on the boards.



Different guy, confirmed by POB.


----------



## 69nites

regular said:


> Different guy, confirmed by POB.


Huh. Now I wonder which one was on IJ. Seemed very out of character for him


----------



## JackC4

regular said:


> Who scammed you?



Pm'd you brother


----------



## biggerben692000

regular said:


> I'm almost positive that's a different guy. They just have a similar name.





69nites said:


> Really? Tommyguns and tommyguns2 are different. I wouldn't want a screen name that similar to someone else on the boards.



Has to be a different guy. I was on that tommy the same time reg was...remember reg.


----------



## biggerben692000

JackC4 said:


> Pm'd you brother



I wanna know. Wait a sec. We talked about this briefly the other day by pm at the other spot, correct?


----------



## JackC4

Yes, same situation. Nothing has changed but the excuses


----------



## mugzy

bronco said:


> He is also a VIP on tid  correct? Why anybody would pay the price for agent yes gear is beyond me, shit is crazy expensive





69nites said:


> Yeah he is.
> 
> He and I have very differing views on forums. He popped up on IJ to pimp GDL for free gear.



Different tommyguns fellas, he's not on TID.


----------



## HDH

Tommyguns2 is a solid dude. He's had that handle for years. I've known him for quite some time.

HDH


----------



## agentyes

latinherc said:


> Its been 7 months and still no gear and no refund. Ordered a few GH kits. AgentYes said she/he ran out. After more than dozen attempts to get a refund or any gear that would equal the same amount but played along and asked for a list. After waiting for weeks after that. Still nothing just a bunch of messages from the boards from other people who tried to get kits from AgentYes and got nothing. After I noticed he/she re-uped I asked again to send me the kits. Still nothing and no refund. He’s just tr



YOU ARE A LIAR.
Kits? Kits of what?  A&Y hasnt sold kits of anythin since JANUARY.  What do you allege that you ordered? AY has NEVER left ayone hanging even when the post office lost their order..  Post up sreen shots of your convo.  If you really did lose money I am glad to fix it but your whole story reeks patheticc cry baby lie.  Prove I owe you and I make it right. Where the screen shots genius? Or your safe-mail address. I am happy to tell everyone exactly what happened here  Are you the guy that sent the fake MTCN numbers? Pardon me for not sending you free GH and trust and believe soeone would have neen at your house in ten fuking minutes to retrieve it.


LIAR.


----------



## biggerben692000

Referring to yourself in the 3rd person and threats of violence in the same thread? Things are warming up here in the underground!


----------



## shenky

I'm interested to see where this thread takes us. If OP is like me, he's paranoid and deletes old emails.

OP perhaps has a chance to be refunded. U have emails / convos?

It shouldn't be hard for OP to disprove Agentyes, given he is being truthful.


----------



## Hardpr

i agree with the above not everyone (esp the smart ones) keep emails. that being said he should have kept payment info until parts arrived. i dont like the way ay comes off.  but im sure op has info and can prove it correct ?


----------



## biggerben692000

Hardpr said:


> i agree with the above not everyone (esp the smart ones) keep emails. that being said he should have kept payment info until parts arrived. i dont like the way ay comes off.  but im sure op has info and can prove it correct ?


Well, it could be that time of the month? Hmmmm.....I've heard that he enjoys the transgender thing and incorporated it his/her online act? It's a crazy world we live in when a gear source plays the transvestite  card to build momentum....well, that and kicking it on boards where Uncle Z thrives. That spot has to be tolerant to the extent that it's crooked, never mind full of sources/scams who could moonlight as the side show in a carnival. UG Freak? Cool name. Thief that serves up sewage to his followers.


----------



## Bro Bundy

biggerben692000 said:


> Well, it could be that time of the month? Hmmmm.....I've heard that he enjoys the transgender thing and incorporated it his/her online act? It's a crazy world we live in when a gear source plays the transvestite  card to build momentum....well, that and kicking it on boards where Uncle Z thrives. That spot has to be tolerant to the extent that it's crooked, never mind full of sources/scams who could moonlight as the side show in a carnival. UG Freak? Cool name. Thief that serves up sewage to his followers.



whats wrong with trannies?


----------



## agentyes

AY is both a person and a business.

If this scammer cares to tell me the email he wrote to me from I am more than happy to post the screen shots of our alleged conversation.

The third person was referring to the business.  I actually have a real name and it is NOT agent yes.

There are no complaints on me ripping anyone off anywhere on the net. I am private now so I closed most of my subforums but there is plenty in the anabolic zone on imf asf and mc

This kid is full of shit.
You dont eliminate your proof of spending thousands in goods you never received. balonie.
Threat? I didnt threaten anyone give me a break.

The person that sent me the fake MTCN numbers lives in my region. Having someoe retrieve my goods is common sense not a threat. I didnt say they would HARM the retard.

Uncle Z WAS long gone from the boards when I started on them. He DID attempt to reappear to very litttle enthusiasm and has not done well.  I am not a fan of his by any stretch.

Transvestite? Sorry bro there are girls that lift. I have pics to prove who I am and the people that MATTER have seen them.  Not that I care.  Trannie, Girl, Guy, my gear outclasses anyone's hands down from bloods to specs to reviews.  I put it up against anyone's anything no questions asked.

I hate scammers liars and crybabies as all grown adults should.

FOUR TIMES I have given full replacement orders for packs that the post office lost. I know of no source that does that. I know my customers cant afford a loss like that an would never leave them hanging.


----------



## shenky

For some reason, I believe this guy / girl. But it's just a worthless gut feeling. 

OP, where art thou?


----------



## shenky

OP is no where to be found


----------



## heavyiron

Pinned some AY oil today. Never had an issue and I never saw a single verifiable legit complaint about AY's shop.


----------



## gymrat827

heavyiron said:


> Pinned some AY oil today. Never had an issue and I never saw a single verifiable legit complaint about AY's shop.



i have a buddy who says great things about AY as well.  no exp with him myself, but, again......a trusted buddy says good things.


----------



## shenky

pretty sure OP was just an asshole.


----------



## TheExperiment

agentyes said:


> FOUR TIMES I have given full replacement orders for packs that the post office lost. I know of no source that does that. I know my customers cant afford a loss like that an would never leave them hanging.



There are PLENTY of good, honest sources who send out packs or give refunds to customers who were not satisfied with the product or did not get their package. If the sources you hang out with don't do that or have never done that, then shame on them for not guaranteeing delivery. 

Where I come from, there is a lot of give and take on the board and a lot of respect between our sources and the customer.


----------



## tommyguns2

regular said:


> I'm not surprised. This is a quote from a conversation I had with one of agentyes' reps, tommyguns. He is a moderator and a shill on a few forums.



Just as an FYI (and regular can back me up on this), this "tommyguns" is not me!  I've been tommyguns2 since about 2003 or so.  Not sure who this guy is, but there was an original tommyguns back around 2000 who was no scammer, but he left the boards back around then.  This seems to be a different guy, and he and I are different people.  Sure hate to see this stuff by someone with a name so similar to mine.


----------



## biggerben692000

tommyguns2 said:


> Just as an FYI (and regular can back me up on this), this "tommyguns" is not me!  I've been tommyguns2 since about 2003 or so.  Not sure who this guy is, but there was an original tommyguns back around 2000 who was no scammer, but he left the boards back around then.  This seems to be a different guy, and he and I are different people.  Sure hate to see this stuff by someone with a name so similar to mine.


I'll back you up as well. During the time regs was talking to tguns I had a silly beef going with him as we'll.
It was a bit overshadowed and outdone by the tiff with uncle Z and his head rep, Robbie k. Robbie wanted To make love to me and Z threatened my life by private msg. Talk about ambiguous messages.

.

 .


----------



## biggerben692000

HeavyIron has also posted about his Tommyguns being an active alcoholic and moderating on the sauce. Regular and I watched Tommygunz park his car outside his gym in Orange County and then cross the street and enter an Irish pub as he is part of a dart league. Chucks darts drunk as well. 
That booze will take its toll. You're not a young man any longer, Tommy.


----------

